#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [資料] 野狼血統，桀骜不遜－捷克狼犬

## wingwolf

野狼血統，桀骜不遜－捷克狼犬 
基本情況 
原産地：捷克斯洛伐克共和國 
起源時期：19世紀80年代 
起初用途：改良犬的品性 
現在用途：伴侶犬 
壽命：10－12年 
體重範圍：20－35千克 
體高範圍：60－75厘米 
育種曆史 
犬的育種者們一直對犬和狼的關係感興趣。爲了提高德國牧羊犬的工作能力，1955年用喀爾巴阡山脈狄莫拜狼和德國牧羊犬雜交，結果培育成了捷克狼犬，該品種1982年得到承認。 
品種介紹 
沒有計劃的，周期性的引入喀爾巴阡山脈狄莫拜狼（Carpanthian Timar Wolf）的血液培育了愛斯基摩犬，捷克育種者根據這個思路，培育成了這一緊湊的像狼一樣的犬。這一培育結果並不完全成功－－捷克狼犬需要耐心的，非常嚴格的訓練。它忠於它的訓練者，但不聽其他人的命令，不適於作警犬，個別的捷克狼犬害怕陌生人。但是捷克狼犬很活潑，有令人愉悅的嚎叫聲，少有令人不悅的嗚咽聲。捷克狼犬瘦，短，直立呈直角形的耳朵非常靈活，胸寬闊，肌肉發達，呈梨形，冬天時，直立密閉的外被毛下長出厚厚的絨毛。
照片：



============================================================
比哈士奇還要像狼哦

----------


## 白額狼布雷克

我有看過書上有寫，聽說台灣只有幾隻，都在受警犬訓練。我也有看過一本書上有這種狗，我本身好想養一隻啊><!!帥爆~~~~

----------


## u6ie

好．．．好像狼呀～～（大心）


簡直是狼的翻版嘛＞／／／＜


跟哈士奇有得比啦ＸＤＤ

----------


## 呀杰

嘩>v<....真的想過去來個抱抱.......

還以為像抱一到了一隻真狼呢!!!!

如果我家可以養就好了~0~

----------


## W.D.silent

所以說....如果讓兩隻捷克狼犬通婚
有可能會生出純種的狼囉...?

----------


## a70701111

雖然很想養一隻。
可是在經濟因素下不允許阿。
這篇將捷克狼犬的資料做了統整。
算是增長知識的一篇。
不過照片的部份，真的是很像狼……

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

真的好像狼啊...

不過卻沒有狼性，
沒狼性的狼......那...只是狗

伙伴們啊......你們不是為了狼的野性而喜歡狼嗎？

狼性和狗性....簡直就是虎跟貓之間的分別......

----------


## 夢狼之人

很像，但終究還是不一樣呢
(天阿，我已經中毒到能一眼看穿了呢)
狗，終究是狗呢(泣)

----------


## 許狼中將

第一次聽過這個品種！
感覺上像是蘇聯拿來和美國較量的東西。
看起來的確很像狼！
但精明的人一看就知道不是。
牠的差異還是太大了！

----------


## 蒼之月牙銀狼

==霧霎霎~
像狼又像狗

----------


## hamels1126

有跟狼長得一模一樣的哦!這個品種,台灣好像沒有看到過!
相關照片這裡很多~
www.wolfdog.org

----------


## 幻塔索斯

回覆W.D.silent


那是不可能的歐

因為狼和狗屬於不同的亞種 所以雜交出來的狼犬*根本不具有生殖的能力*=VV=(原因是染色體混亂)



有些書上講說啥八分之ㄧ狼血統 狼狼狼犬那些 都是沒有常識的人在說的>口<

----------


## 幻塔索斯

> 很像，但終究還是不一樣呢
> (天阿，我已經中毒到能一眼看穿了呢)
> 狗，終究是狗呢(泣)


=    =為啥不是狼的東西就是狗呢? 


聽你們這種人講話我經常會生氣
感覺好像站在人類這邊的生物就是低一層次的O口O

----------


## 天

看起來超像狼的～

----------


## wingwolf

我又在百度上找到了一些捷克狼犬的資料
很厲害的軍犬哦^^
==============================================

中 文 名 捷克狼犬 
俗名別名 捷克斯洛伐克威勒科犬 
英 文 名 CZECHWOLFDOG 
原 産 地 捷克斯洛伐克 
繁殖方式 胎生 

曆史起源 起源時期：19世紀80年代；起初用途：改良犬的品性；現在用途：伴侶犬。犬的育種者們一直對犬和狼的關係感興趣。爲了提高德國牧羊犬的工作能力，1955年用喀爾巴阡山脈狄莫拜狼和德國牧羊犬雜交，結果培育成了捷克狼犬，該品種1982年得到承認。沒有計劃的，周期性的引入喀爾巴阡山脈狄莫拜狼（Carpanthian Timar Wolf）的血液培育了愛斯基摩犬，捷克育種者根據這個思路，培育成了這一緊湊的像狼一樣的犬。

習 性 它忠於它的訓練者，但不聽其他人的命令，不適於作警犬，個別的捷克狼犬害怕陌生人。但是捷克狼犬很活潑，有令人愉悅的嚎叫聲，少有令人不悅的嗚咽聲。 
體 形 身高：60－75厘米；體重：20公斤~35公斤。胸寬闊、肌肉發達，呈梨形。 
耳 朵 直立、直角形的耳朵非常靈活。 
披 毛 冬天時，直立密閉的外被毛下長出厚厚的絨毛。 
毛 色 多種顔色或任何顔色。 
護 理 捷克狼犬需要耐心的，非常嚴格的訓練。不適合與小孩作伴，不適合城市生活。

http://baike.baidu.com/view/1108817.html

----------


## eistain

真的好像狼....雖然樓上大大們都講了...
可是忍不住還是想再說一次
因為太像了.....
等到有前一定要買塊空地....來養一隻...

----------


## 阿翔

很酷耶！
翔最喜歡狼犬類的狗狗了~
不過捷克狼犬一定很貴吧？
A~WOO~~~~
翔很想養一隻呢~
可惜了…
就算只是見到也好吧！？
不知道香港有沒有呢…？

----------


## 狼尾

> 所以說....如果讓兩隻捷克狼犬通婚
> 有可能會生出純種的狼囉...?


應該機率非常非常小吧!?
不過..要是一次六隻我還挺想試試看的....
很想看到真的狼呢  :狐狸爽到:

----------


## ALEX

哇
真是可愛
好想抱喔
呵呵

但是我覺得用"原產地"好像不太妥
感覺好像是商品

----------


## 小劍

好帥歐~~
式在下喜歡的類型，
但是不知道為什麼，在下應該還是比較喜歡哈士奇，
可能是因為看起來毛比較多吧！

----------


## 遠方

好可愛喔!狗跟狼愛的結晶...  :jcdragon-drool:  
沒繁殖能力好可惜。

----------


## 白額狼布雷克

其實狼跟狗的混種有繁殖能力歐，家犬已經列為狼的新亞種了。

----------

